# I need one more!!!



## ErikGibb (Jul 13, 2016)

Just wanting to get some ideas from you guys. I have 8
shotguns and need one more for turkey hunting! If you were gonna buy a 20 guage for the next season what would it be and why?


----------



## Will-dawg (Jul 13, 2016)

I'll start. I'm very fond of the Tristar Raptor. Santa brought my son the youth model last Christmas and it is an awesome little gun. Really light and shoots the Hevi loads REALLY WELL!!  After seeing him nearly decapitate one on opening day with it I went ahead and got myself one!!  I'm also ready for us to knock some doves down with them!!


----------



## six (Jul 13, 2016)

I just picked up a Weatheby SA459.   Seems like over the last several years I have become addicted to pistol grip shotguns for turkey hunting.   I originally got this gun and set it up for my Mom.   After seeing what's it's capable of with Fed HW 7's I've decided to buy myself one as well.    Light, semi-auto, patterns well, feels good in my hands.   im looking forward to field testing it next year.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 13, 2016)

If I had my choice I would want a Benelli M2. Why? Because I love the Benelli line of shotguns and do not have an M2 in 20ga


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jul 13, 2016)

Will-dawg said:


> I'll start. I'm very fond of the Tristar Raptor. Santa brought my son the youth model last Christmas and it is an awesome little gun. Really light and shoots the Hevi loads REALLY WELL!!  After seeing him nearly decapitate one on opening day with it I went ahead and got myself one!!  I'm also ready for us to knock some doves down with them!!


X2 thats what i use now. Did a number on mine this past season.


----------



## sman (Jul 13, 2016)

Just bought a Stoeger M3020.

Have yet to shot it.


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 14, 2016)

I have a Franchi Affinity Compact. Very happy with my decision. I was looking for a very lightweight auto loader and it fit the bill without costing me the bill of a Benelli M2. The weight of the 2 guns was identical. The others I considered didn't come with a 24" barrel or weighted more. I've coupled the gun with TSS loads and don't see a reason to ever change.


----------



## kiltman (Jul 14, 2016)

Mossberg 500 or a Remington 870.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 14, 2016)

I've had great results with my weatherby sa-08. I had to piece mine together with the pistol grip stock

The weatherby 459 is an exact match to what I set up a couple years back.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 14, 2016)

I went 870 youth compact. Had barrel forcing cone drilled tapped and shurshot stock put on its a blast to carry.

My factory 20ga I wanted one with bells and whistles so I got a sx3 nwtf edition Winchester. Cantilever model it's fun to carry and shoots #7s lights out.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 14, 2016)

I have a Stoeger M3020 now. I will have a Franchi Affinity next season. I wanted the Benelli Montefeltro but it doesn't come in synthetic stock in 20 gauge. You can only get synthetic stock in 12 gauge.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 14, 2016)

Been hunting with an M2 for several years now.  I'd buy another one for the right deal.  The Affinity is an excellent choice as well.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 14, 2016)

Jody Hawk said:


> I have a Stoeger M3020 now. I will have a Franchi Affinity next season. I wanted the Benelli Montefeltro but it doesn't come in synthetic stock in 20 gauge. You can only get synthetic stock in 12 gauge.



I've got 2 factory camo Montefeltros.  They are really hard to find but are great guns.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 15, 2016)

There were two camo montefeltro's on gunbroker two weeks ago. Keep an eye out on there.



Jody Hawk said:


> I have a Stoeger M3020 now. I will have a Franchi Affinity next season. I wanted the Benelli Montefeltro but it doesn't come in synthetic stock in 20 gauge. You can only get synthetic stock in 12 gauge.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 15, 2016)

Gut_Pile said:


> There were two camo montefeltro's on gunbroker two weeks ago. Keep an eye out on there.



They must have made them at one time and stopped. I sent them an email and they said the Montefeltro 20 gauge only comes in wood stock.


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 15, 2016)

Jody Hawk said:


> I have a Stoeger M3020 now. I will have a Franchi Affinity next season. I wanted the Benelli Montefeltro but it doesn't come in synthetic stock in 20 gauge. You can only get synthetic stock in 12 gauge.



Not happy with your Stoeger?


----------



## SKFOOTER (Jul 15, 2016)

Another vote for the Franchi Affinity 20 gauge.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 15, 2016)

Jody Hawk said:


> They must have made them at one time and stopped. I sent them an email and they said the Montefeltro 20 gauge only comes in wood stock.



These were made about 15 years ago.  They are a wood stock though.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 15, 2016)

Bucky T said:


> Not happy with your Stoeger?



Yes, just wanting another 20 gauge so I'll have a back up gun.


----------



## goblr77 (Jul 19, 2016)

The Weatherby SA-08 makes a good turkey gun. If I wanted a dual purpose gun that would be used for wing shooting as well, I'd get a Franchi Affinity. I bought both guns for my daughter and I like the feel of the Franchi better.


----------



## rem 300 (Jul 21, 2016)

I have a M2 20 and love it! I have killed several birds with it and every time someone tags along with me they always want to tote it. I wouldn't hesitate buying another M2 at the right deal. I did pick up a new Franchi Affinity after season this year and I think I will enjoy it too.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jul 24, 2016)

I would get a Savage Stevens 555 20ga. It only weighs 5.5 lbs and with the 26" barrels is still more compact than a pump or auto loader with a 24" barrel. Plus you can use 2 different chokes, one for close shots and on for distant shots. Love mine, and the barrel are regulated close enough to just aim and shot.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 24, 2016)

Steve Roberts said:


> I would get a Savage Stevens 555 20ga. It only weighs 5.5 lbs and with the 26" barrels is still more compact than a pump or auto loader with a 24" barrel. Plus you can us 2 different chokes, one for close shots and on for distant shots. Love mine, and the barrel are regulated close enough to just aim and shot.



neat set-up


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jul 24, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> neat set-up



Thanks Gaswamp, deadly set with a 1 5/8 oz of #9 tss!!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 24, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> neat set-up



Mr. Roberts has got some nice turkey guns no doubt!


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jul 24, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Mr. Roberts has got some nice turkey guns no doubt!



D Mr. Roberts passed away several years ago, I'm just Steve!!! LOL


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 25, 2016)

Steve Roberts said:


> D Mr. Roberts passed away several years ago, I'm just Steve!!! LOL



Point taken!


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 25, 2016)

Steve Roberts said:


> I would get a Savage Stevens 555 20ga. It only weighs 5.5 lbs and with the 26" barrels is still more compact than a pump or auto loader with a 24" barrel. Plus you can us 2 different chokes, one for close shots and on for distant shots. Love mine, and the barrel are regulated close enough to just aim and shot.



Beautiful gun! Do you not run into poa/ poi issues with the 2 barrels? I have 2 buddies that tried over/under shotguns for turkeys but there was always a bit of Kentucky windage necessary depending on the barrel they chose.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jul 25, 2016)

Not with this one!!! It is so close just aim and shoot!!!  I shoot tss #9's in top barrel with a Indian Creek .555, and the factory full in the bottom barrel with the old Rem 7 1/2 hevi-shot. I've killed 3 in TN from 12 yards to 35 yards with the bottom barrel. Have the top barrel sighted in at 40 yards, and the bottom barrel is dead on at 30 yards. I haven't tried a turkey choke in the bottom barrel, cause I like one for close and one for distant shots. I've seen some other of the entry level O/U's that shot a foot low with the bottom barrel at 30 yard, when the top barrel was sighted in at 40 yards.


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 26, 2016)

Steve Roberts said:


> I've seen some other of the entry level O/U's that shot a foot low with the bottom barrel at 30 yard, when the top barrel was sighted in at 40 yards.


 
Yeah. That's what I have seen as well. One was a Fausti (i think) and it was WAY off. The other I can't remember, it was a 20 gauge and was much closer but still not close enough for my liking. Seems like the perfect recipe you have there.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jul 27, 2016)

Covehnter said:


> Yeah. That's what I have seen as well. One was a Fausti (i think) and it was WAY off. The other I can't remember, it was a 20 gauge and was much closer but still not close enough for my liking. Seems like the perfect recipe you have there.



The Franchi Affinity compact that you have is also a great choice!!! Very light weight, and well balanced!!! Just wished they made it in 28ga.


----------



## sman (Jul 30, 2016)

Jody Hawk said:


> Yes, just wanting another 20 gauge so I'll have a back up gun.



Jody, is the cap hard to put on your Stoeger?   Wondering if mine is stripped or if that's the way it supposed to fit.

I'm going to have the barrel cut down to 23". I know some will call me crazy but it's what I want. I think TSS will help the pattern stay good.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 30, 2016)

sman said:


> Jody, is the cap hard to put on your Stoeger?   Wondering if mine is stripped or if that's the way it supposed to fit.
> 
> I'm going to have the barrel cut down to 23". I know some will call me crazy but it's what I want. I think TSS will help the pattern stay good.



Doubt it will pattern any different with a 23".


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 31, 2016)

sman said:


> Jody, is the cap hard to put on your Stoeger?   Wondering if mine is stripped or if that's the way it supposed to fit.
> 
> I'm going to have the barrel cut down to 23". I know some will call me crazy but it's what I want. I think TSS will help the pattern stay good.



I have a Stoeger M3020. The cap is not hard to put on.


----------



## sman (Aug 1, 2016)

Bucky T said:


> I have a Stoeger M3020. The cap is not hard to put on.



That's what I thought.  Bout need a wrench to get the thing tight.


----------

